# [installation] probleme de boot apres installe[resolu]

## tdyp

bonjour a tous,

apres une installe reussi sur un premier portable, j ai tenter de recommencer sur un 2e. Voila le probleme. Mon installation semble s etre bien passé.

probleme au redemarrage, la gentoo charge puis bloque

voila les derniere lignes:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "306" or unknown-block(3,6)

please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,6)

<6>time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

```

bon je crois capter un peu le probleme mais aiguiller moi un peu sioupléééééééé  :Very Happy: 

merciiiiiiLast edited by tdyp on Fri Apr 20, 2007 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Da_Risk

Il faudrait que tu donne plus d'informations. le fichier grub.conf serait utile. Vérifie aussi que tu as bien choisi le systeme de fichier correspondant a la partition en dur dans le noyau.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tant que tu y es, le fstab serait pas mal non plus ...

----------

## tdyp

 *Da_Risk wrote:*   

> Il faudrait que tu donne plus d'informations. le fichier grub.conf serait utile. Vérifie aussi que tu as bien choisi le systeme de fichier correspondant a la partition en dur dans le noyau.

   :Rolling Eyes:  petit probleme pour ce que tu me demandes. sachant que je ne peux booter sur le disque dur puisque le boot plante, comment acceder a ce fichier. au fait, j utilise pas grub mais lilo. mais bon le probleme reste le meme en fait, comment acceder a ce fichier ( lilo.conf en l occurence )???

----------

## YetiBarBar

Boot sur le live cd puis :

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/

mount -t ext3 /dev/hdXY /mnt/gentoo (remplace hdXY par ta partition racine et corrige éventuellement ton système de fichier)

mount /dev/hdaXZ /mnt/gentoo/boot

nano /etc/fstab

nano /boot/....../lilo.conf
```

Par contre, je connais pas bien lilo ...

EDIT : je suis même pas sur qu'il y ait besoin de créer le répertoire /mnt/gentoo

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Boot sur le live cd puis :
> 
> ```
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo/
> 
> ...

 

je finalise le tout par :

```

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo

```

question de religion , car au diable ce qui osent reboot sans umount les salauds   :Razz:  (c'est juste une petit touche perso car je trouve çà sale de ne pas umount tout simplement  :Wink:   )

----------

## tdyp

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Boot sur le live cd puis :
> 
> ```
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo/
> 
> ...

 

ok merci je vais tester ca.  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  bon deja 1er probleme

les commandes n aboutissent pas, enfin celles seulement me permettant d acceder au fichier lilo.conf.

une question: en utilisant ces fichiers... ce sont vraiment les fichiers installés sur le hdd que je parcours ou ceux installés par le live cd ?

de plus quand je parcours le dossier /boot j ai 5 fichiers

system.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 grub kernel-genkernel... boot initramsfs-genkernel... 

j ai beau rentrer dans le dossier boot mais j ai a chaque fois la meme arborescence qui revient....

je ne comprends pas. c est comme si ca bouclait indefiniment... c est normal?  :Confused: 

----------

## Da_Risk

Le dossier boot contient un lien symbolique du nom de boot qui mï¿½ne vers lui meme  :Wink:   donc oui tu rentre dans une bouclie infinie. 

Tu dois parcourir le contenu de boot pour trouver le repertoire de lilo. Comme je ne le connais pas bien je ne pourrais pas t'aider plus

Edit : Il est possible que lilo.conf soit dans /etc/

----------

## tdyp

 *Da_Risk wrote:*   

> Le dossier boot contient un lien symbolique du nom de boot qui mène vers lui meme   donc oui tu rentre dans une bouclie infinie. 
> 
> Tu dois parcourir le contenu de boot pour trouver le repertoire de lilo. Comme je ne le connais pas bien je ne pourrais pas t'aider plus

   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ... ok je testerai ca demain merci!!

----------

## YetiBarBar

Oups, oui :

c'est bien dans /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab ... il me semble

Et pour lilo, aucune idée ...

----------

## tdyp

bonjour a tous,

bon apres un abandon clair et net. j ai retenté de reinstaller la G. sur mon portable.

bon j ai toujours le meme msg d erreur. mais maintenant je parviens a acceder aux fichiers fstab et lilo.conf present sur le disque dur.

ma manip

```

mount /dev/hdax /mnt/gentoo

```

a partir de la j accede au fichier fstab et lilo.conf.

bon voila mon fstab ( je mets pas tout c est long ) bref:

fstab

```

/dev/hda5 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda7 /       ext2 noatime             0 1

/dev/hda6 none swap sw                    0 0

/dev/cdrom/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660  noauto,ro          0 0

/dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy   auto       noauto              0 0

proc        /proc            proc       defaults            0 0

shm        /dev/shm      tmpfs     nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/le_nom_de_l_image

label=gentoo

root=/dev/hda7

read-only

other=/dev/hda1

label=windows

```

voila j espere que ca va vous aider a m aider   :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

Je ne suis pas 100% sur, mais est-ce que ta partition /dev/hda5 est amorçable ??

Tu peux le vérifier en faisant fdisk /dev/hda puis 'p' qui t'affichera la table des partitions.. il faut une petite * dans la colonne amorçable.

----------

## tdyp

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas 100% sur, mais est-ce que ta partition /dev/hda5 est amorçable ??
> 
> Tu peux le vérifier en faisant fdisk /dev/hda puis 'p' qui t'affichera la table des partitions.. il faut une petite * dans la colonne amorçable.

   :Rolling Eyes:  ben en fait j ai laisser la "fonction" amorcable pour la partition /dev/hda1

 :Rolling Eyes:  je devrais modifier???

----------

## Pongten

Je pense que et ta partition windows (ou autre), et ta partition contenant ton noyau linux doivent être amorçable.. rien n'empêche d'en avoir plusieurs  :Smile: 

Tu devrais essayer de rendre amorçable la partition de ton noyau.

----------

## tdyp

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Je pense que et ta partition windows (ou autre), et ta partition contenant ton noyau linux doivent être amorçable.. rien n'empêche d'en avoir plusieurs 
> 
> Tu devrais essayer de rendre amorçable la partition de ton noyau.

   :Rolling Eyes:  je ne sais pas si on peut en rendre plusieur amorcable, je tente ca ce soir

----------

## lesourbe

pour moi ça ressemble fort à un probleme de support dans le noyau.

disque SATA ?

----------

## nost4r

```
boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo 
```

Moi non plus , je ne connais pas du tout lilo mais la , tu n'aurais pas oublier le 5 à /dev/hda ?

----------

## tdyp

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> pour moi ça ressemble fort à un probleme de support dans le noyau.
> 
> disque SATA ?

  non PATA

----------

## tdyp

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> ...

   :Rolling Eyes:  ben en fait j ai suivi aveugléùent ( ptet que j aurais pas du ) le guide pour la configuration de lilo... mais j ai surement fais une erreur

----------

## nemo13

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Tu devrais essayer de rendre amorçable la partition de ton noyau.

 

Linux n'a pas besoin de partition amorçable ; exemple mon disque A sur lequel je boote :

```
 fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disque /dev/sda: 80.0 Go, 80026361856 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9729 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1               1        9729    78148161    5  Extended

/dev/sda5               1         124      995967   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6             125        2556    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            2557        9729    57617091   83  Linux
```

ni même de partition principale au sens windowsien

Quel erreur as-tu au boot ?

----------

## Pongten

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux n'a pas besoin de partition amorçable ; exemple mon disque A sur lequel je boote

 

Comme quoi je dormirai encore un peu moins bête ce soir... mais à quoi cela sert-il d'avoir des partitions amorçables alors?

Edit : En fait, l'info trouvée sur le net dit qu'il faut que le boot loader soit logé dans le mbr pour que le type de partition n'ait pas d'importance..

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Comme quoi je dormirai encore un peu moins bête ce soir... mais à quoi cela sert-il d'avoir des partitions amorçables alors? 

 

Windows s'en sert par exemple... Je sais pas si c'est le seul.

----------

## _Seth_

Salut  :Wink: 

Est ce que tu utilises genkernel ou as tu compilé ton kernel toi même ? 

Peux tu poster le résultat de la commande :

```
# fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

Sinon est ce que tu arrives à faire le chroot ? C'est à dire est ce que les commandes suivantes fonctionnent :

```

# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo 

# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Est ce que tu as bien executé la commande /sbin/lilo à chaque fois que tu as modifié ton lilo.conf ? (il faut faire cette commande après avoir chrooté)

Est-ce que l'image (image=/boot/le_nom_de_l_image) que tu indiques dans ton lilo.conf existe bien sur /boot (le /boot que tu peux voir après avoir chrooté) ?

Si tu veux, tu peux tapper la commande suivante et regarder ce que te renvoie ls (je ne garantis pas que cette commande marche  :Twisted Evil:  )

```
ls `grep image /etc/lilo.conf | cut -f2 -d=`
```

Courage ! Tu n'es pas loin d'avoir un système qui fonctionne  :Wink:  Au pire tu peux toujours essayer grub (qui fonctionne bien).

----------

## GaMeS

 *Gentoo_lover wrote:*   

> question de religion , car au diable ce qui osent reboot sans umount les salauds  (c'est juste une petit touche perso car je trouve çà sale de ne pas umount tout simplement  )

 

Heu, quand on fait init 6 il n'auto umount pas ?

Pour le problème de boot sur lilo, en quoi sont formaté tes partitions ? EXT3 / ReiserFS... ?

Un petit grep FS /usr/src/linux/.config vas nous permettre de voir ce qui est activé comme FileSystem.

----------

## tdyp

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Salut 
> 
> Est ce que tu utilises genkernel ou as tu compilé ton kernel toi même ? 

 

je compile moi meme parce que j ai lu quelque part que genkernel c est le maaaaaaaaaaaaaaal   :Very Happy: 

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peux tu poster le résultat de la commande :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

device boot    start   end       blocks       id   system 

/dev/hda1 *   1        1363     10304248  7    hpfs/ntfs

/dev/hda2      1364  2584      9230760   5    extended

/dev/hda5      1364  1429      498928+  83   linux

/dev/hda6      1430  1559      982768+  83   linux

/dev/hda7     1560  2584      7748968+ 83   linux

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon est ce que tu arrives à faire le chroot ? C'est à dire est ce que les commandes suivantes fonctionnent :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je viens de tester et ca passe....  :Very Happy:  cool 

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est ce que tu as bien executé la commande /sbin/lilo à chaque fois que tu as modifié ton lilo.conf ? (il faut faire cette commande après avoir chrooté)
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  marde j ai oublier le /sbin/lilo!!!!!!!!!

je vais tenter ca...  :Confused:  quel boulet je fais...  :Sad: 

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que l'image (image=/boot/le_nom_de_l_image) que tu indiques dans ton lilo.conf existe bien sur /boot (le /boot que tu peux voir après avoir chrooté) ?
> 
> 

 

ué ca de ce cote la c est ok.

Si tu veux, tu peux tapper la commande suivante et regarder ce que te renvoie ls (je ne garantis pas que cette commande marche  :Twisted Evil:  )

```
ls `grep image /etc/lilo.conf | cut -f2 -d=`
```

Courage ! Tu n'es pas loin d'avoir un système qui fonctionne  :Wink:  Au pire tu peux toujours essayer grub (qui fonctionne bien).[/quote]

----------

## tdyp

bon apres verif et apres avoir tout de meme tapé le fameux /sbin/lilo ( pas d erreur retrouné c est deja ca ) je reboot, je viens de m apercevoir que j en ai oublier de demonter les disques  :Confused:  bref

voila le message:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "307" or unknown-block(3,7)

please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,7)
```

en comparaison du message d erreur precedent il suffit de remplacer les 7 par des 6

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  personnes n a d idees pour m assister.

----------

## _Seth_

Salut, excuse, j'ai pas vu plus tôt que tu avais posté.

Petit rappel : à chaque fois que tu fais une modif dans ton fichier de conf lilo, il faut refaire un /sbin/lilo sinon les changements ne sont pas pris en compte.

D'autre part quand tu veux faire des changements sur ton lilo.conf ou sur ton kernel, etc. Il faut que tu fasses à chaque fois les commandes pour chrooter :

```
# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

Sinon, tout ce que tu regardes, c'est la config du cd   :Exclamation:   une fois que tu as fait ton chroot, tu utilises le noyau du cd mais tu es déjà sur ta gentoo à toi, celle que tu as installé.

Bon, passons à ton problème. Tu compiles ton noyau toi même, c'est très bien ! Quel est la commande que tu as utilisé pour formater tes partitions hda5 et hda7 ? Quel est le système de fichier que tu as choisi ?

As-tu bien activé le support pour ton système de fichier ? Pour le vérifier tu peux utiliser la commande que te donnait GaMeS

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> grep FS /usr/src/linux/.config

 

Vérifie bien que ton système de fichier n'est pas intégré en dur et pas en module

 */usr/src/.config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y
> 
> 

 

et surtout pas CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m, sinon ton noyau ne peux pas monter tes partitions.

Est ce que tu utilises le USE flag symlink quand tu emerges ton noyau ? Quel noyau utilises-tu ?

Sinon, quand tu compiles ton noyau, quelles sont les commandes que tu utilises ?

Si tu n'as toujours pas trouvé le problème, as tu pensé à essayer grub ? C'est une alternative qui te permettrais d'avoir au mieux un système qui boot au pire un peu plus d'informations sur ton erreur.

PS :  *tdyp wrote:*   

> en comparaison du message d erreur precedent il suffit de remplacer les 7 par des 6

 

Est ce que ton lilo.conf est différent de celui posté précédemment ?

----------

## _Seth_

Je viens de me dire que si tu voulais avancer plus rapidement, tu peux :

1) essayer genkernel

2) essayer grub

et voir si tu peux booter, ensuite, c'est qu'une question de fichiers de configuration  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai remarqué aussi qu'on conseil souvent au nouveau d'utilisé Grub, car on dirait que c'est plus simple à debugger  :Smile: 

La syntaxe est plus simple à mon avis qu'avec Lilo.

Personnellement, je vois rarement du monde qui utilise LILO sur ce forum  :Smile: 

Alors, tu devrais utiliser Grub  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

À mon avis l'erreur sera la même avec Grub.

Ce genre de message d'erreur :

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "307" or unknown-block(3,7) 

please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,7)

```

signifie que la syntaxe est correcte mais le noyau n'arrive pas à lire le disque.

Généralement il s'agit soit de l'oubli d'avoir compilé en dur le support de son FS dans le noyau (visiblement c'est pas le cas ici), soit, comme cela a déjà été signalé, l'oubli du support de son controlleur de disque (je pense qu'il s'agit de ça).

Donc plutôt que d'installer Grub il faudrait revoir la configuration du noyau.

EDIT : Ceci dit si t'as pas envie de te prendre la tête, il est vrai que genkernel peut être une bonne idée.   :Smile: 

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> system.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 grub kernel-genkernel... boot initramsfs-genkernel...

 

t'es sur que tu as compiler ton noyau a la main ???

 car si les fichiers porte ce nom c'est qu'il a été compiler avec genkernel

au quel cas il te faut ajouter append="le truc qui va bien" et initrd="ton initrd" au lilo.conf

tout est preciser dans la doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## _Seth_

 *galeo wrote:*   

> t'es sur que tu as compiler ton noyau a la main ???
> 
> car si les fichiers porte ce nom c'est qu'il a été compiler avec genkernel

 

Au vu du message de tdyp dans lequel il parle de kernel-genkernel et de initramsfs-genkernel, je pense qu'il parcourait le /boot du live cd et pas celui de son hdd  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  bon j ai bien lu vos notes... je vais regarder ca et vous donner les reponses...

----------

## galeo

perso je booterais du livecd et j'installerais genkernel

```
# emerge genkernel
```

en suite je compile un noyau "generic"

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

# genkernel --menuconfig all

```

en je modifirais le lilo.conf ainsi:

```

boot=/dev/hda        # Installe LILO dans le MBR.

prompt               # Permet à l'utilisateur de sélectionner une autre entrée.

timeout=50           # Délai de 5 secondes avant de démarrer l'entrée par défaut.

default=gentoo       # Définit l'entrée par défaut.

# Gentoo (Noyau perso)

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

  label=gentoo       # Nom que nous avons attribué à cette entrée

  read-only          # Démarre avec root en lecture seulement. Ne pas modifier !

  root=/dev/hda3     # Endroit où se trouve le système de fichier root

# Gentoo (Noyau genkernel)

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10
```

comme sa tu aura au moin un noyau qui boot !!! 

une fois que ton noyau "perso" fonctionne, tu vire genkernel

```
emerge --unmerge genkernel
```

pour ma part j'utilise genkernel et sa marche plus tot bien de plus le --menuconfig permet tout de meme de faire les reglage que tu souhaite si jamais tu voulais affiner la config

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  je comprends votre souhait de me faire utiliser genkernel plutot que de configurer moi meme mon noyau. mais le fait est que si j ai decider de passer a linux et surtout sur cette config, c est vraiment dans l idee de l optimisation. Je prefere sincerement me prendre la tete et ne jamais trouver la solution plutot que de trouver une solution de facilite. desole mais je n utiliserai pas genkernel, et je persisterai avec ce que j ai. bon j ai pas encore verifié les infos. je vous dis ca rapidement.

----------

## _Seth_

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  je comprends votre souhait de me faire utiliser genkernel plutot que de configurer moi meme mon noyau. mais le fait est que si j ai decider de passer a linux et surtout sur cette config, c est vraiment dans l idee de l optimisation. Je prefere sincerement me prendre la tete et ne jamais trouver la solution plutot que de trouver une solution de facilite. desole mais je n utiliserai pas genkernel, et je persisterai avec ce que j ai. bon j ai pas encore verifié les infos. je vous dis ca rapidement.

 

Effectivement, ta position est tout à fait compréhensible et tu as choisi la bonne distro pour cela ! Par contre, vu le forum sur lequel tu es, je pense pouvoir affirmer que tous les membres qui t'ont conseillé d'utiliser genkernel te le proposent juste comme une étape de pour résoudre ton problème. En aucun cas, comme une solution de facilité ou une solution à long terme  :Wink:  L'idée c'est que tu installes genkernel pour voir si ton pc boote : si c'est le cas alors ton lilo.conf est bon et tu sauras que le problème vient de ta configuration du kernel. Si après avoir installé genkernel, ton pc fait toujours la même erreur, c'est que le problème est plutôt dans ton lilo.conf  :Wink:  C'est tout ce à quoi te servira genkernel et comme l'a dit galeo :

 *galeo wrote:*   

> une fois que ton noyau "perso" fonctionne, tu vire genkernel 

 

Genkernel est là pour te donner une piste pour résoudre ton problème, pas pour trouver une solution de facilité. Maintenant, si tu ne veux pas utiliser genkernel (même comme processus de resolution de ton problème), je pense que juste que c'est difficile de devenir un poweruser avec un linux qui boot pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Very Happy:  ok.

j installe genkernel et je regarde ca.

----------

## tdyp

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> L'idée c'est que tu installes genkernel pour voir si ton pc boote : si c'est le cas alors ton lilo.conf est bon et tu sauras que le problème vient de ta configuration du kernel. Si après avoir installé genkernel, ton pc fait toujours la même erreur, c'est que le problème est plutôt dans ton lilo.conf  C'est tout ce à quoi te servira genkernel et comme l'a dit galeo :
> 
> 

 

....  :Confused:  bon voila ce que j ai fait:

j ai suivi les manips de galeo.

soucis, avec l option --menuconfig all, ca ouvre la meme interface que lorsque je configure le noyau manuellement ( c est soit ca soit j ai fait une mauvaise manip) bref je n ai pas toucher a la config de mon noyau, j ai sauvegardé et j ai lancé la compile.

ensuite j ai rajouté a mon lilo.conf les lignes concernant la config de genkernel.

dans le multiboot je l ai appelé gentoo2 pour la repérer.

bref, je lance le /sbin/lilo.conf ( cette fois j ai pas oublier ) et je reboot ( par contre j ai oublier de demonter les disques  :Confused: 

bref le multiboot passe je lance gentoo2 et j arrive bien au prompt du login.

donc il semblerait que cela vienne de mon kernel. confirmez moi juste l info et je me relance dedans   :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

si tu arrives au prompt avec le genkernel, c'est que effectivement tu n'as pas du activé un option dans ton noyau. 

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> soucis, avec l option --menuconfig all, ca ouvre la meme interface que lorsque je configure le noyau manuellement ( c est soit ca soit j ai fait une mauvaise manip)

 

pour l'option menuconfig c'est normal ! Cela te permet de configurer ton genkernel.

Revenons à nos moutons : tu dois chercher ce que tu as oublié dans la configuration de noyau. A priori c'est lié au HDD. Tu disais que ton disque était un PATA, verifie bien que tu as activé les options-qui-vont-bien dans ton noyau. Si tu veux tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil aux modules utilisés dans la config de genkernel, à priori la bonne option y est puisque tu arrives à booter avec  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Si tu as gardé à la fois ton fichier de config "manuel" et celui généré par genkernel, tu peux rapidement trouver les différences avec diff :

 *Quote:*   

> diff config_manuelle config_genkernel

 

----------

## tdyp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Si tu as gardé à la fois ton fichier de config "manuel" et celui généré par genkernel, tu peux rapidement trouver les différences avec diff :
> 
>  *Quote:*   diff config_manuelle config_genkernel 

   :Rolling Eyes:  desolé mais la tu me parle chinois. je ne sais pas comment s appelle ces fichiers...

----------

## _Seth_

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  desolé mais la tu me parle chinois. je ne sais pas comment s appelle ces fichiers...

 

Quand tu configures toi même ton noyau, que tu as passé beaucoup de temps à lire les infos de chaque modules et choisi avec soin ceux qui conviennent, tu n'as généralement pas envie de perdre tout ce travail, donc tu sauvegardes ta configuration. Quand tu fais un make --menuconfig et que tu actives/desactives des modules en te baladant dans l'arborescence, en fait tu changes juste les valeurs du /usr/src/linux/.config : jete un coup d'oeil pour voir à quoi ça ressemble.

```
less /usr/src/linux/.confg
```

Grosso modo quand tu mets une etoile à ton driver (il sera inclus en statique dans ton noyau => plein de drivers en dur = un gros noyau), dans ton fichier .config, l'option apparait sous la forme

```
TON_OPTION=y
```

Quand tu choisi de le compiler en module, il sera chargé dynamiquement, ton noyau sera moins volumineux mais surtout cela te permet de changer ton module sans rebooter le pc : par exemple pour ton driver de son (ALSA), c'est intéressant de le mettre en module car si un nouveau driver ALSA est disponible, tu peux virer l'ancien et recharger le nouveau sans rebooter ! Quand tu mets des options en modules dans ton .config, ça donne :

```
TON_OPTION=m
```

Si tu veux voir quels sont les modules actifs dans ton noyau courant tu peux utiliser la commande :

```
# lsmod
```

Pour charger un module ou le retirer tu peux utiliser les commandes insmod et rmmod.

Si tu as choisi de mettre des drivers en modules, il faut indiquer à ton noyau ceux que tu veux charger au démarrage, pour cela il faut mettre les noms des modules dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

Donc quand tu as passé du temps à faire ta config et à mettre les drivers qui vont bien dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, c'est bien de sauver ton .config et ton kernel-2.6 quelque part !  Généralement, tu peux les copier dans ta partition de /boot (surtout si elle n'est pas montée automatiquement comme ça tu évites d'écraser quelques heures de manips avec une commande malheureuse !). Ce que ghoti te proposait donc de faire, c'est de regarder les différences entre ton fichier .config que tu as fait tout seul (et donc sauvé quelque part) et celui que genkernel t'a fourni. Pour voir les différences entre les configurations de ton noyau et celui de genkernel, tu peux utiliser la commande donnée par ghoti :

```
diff .config-configuré-à-la-mimine .config-de-genkernel
```

----------

## ghoti

@ _Seth_ : j'aurais pas pu mieux dire !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  ok j ai pigé... dites j ai une chance de connaitre tout ca ou je serais toujours cantonné a demander de l aide... parce que la tout ce que vous me dites ce n est pas dit dans le guide d installation ...

----------

## _Seth_

T'inquètes pas ça vient vite. Pas tout d'un coup mais plus tu passes du temps, plus tu apprends  :Wink:  J'imagine aussi que c'est un truc qui nous attire tous pas mal vers la gentoo : c'est une distrib' qui peut être usre friendly, qui respecte tes choix, te laisse un contrôle quasi-total sur tout ce que tu fais et surtout qui te permet de progresser en mettant les mains partout et essayant tout ce que tu veux (y'a qu'a voir Trevoke   :Laughing:  ). C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron.

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> diff .config-configuré-à-la-mimine .config-de-genkernel

 

heuuu !!? j'ai un doute la !!! 

genkernel compile tout le noyau pour s'adapter justement au plus de machines possible donc pleins de choses dont nous n'avons pas besoins un diff va faire resortir tout sa 

de plus, genkernel utilise un initrd donc certaine choses qui sont en module dans le noyau genkernel doivent etre en dure dans le noyau perso notammant le system de fichier ou le support IDE, SATA ou SCSI

apres avoir booter sur le noyau genkernel, poste ce que te revois les commande suvantes:

```
# lspci
```

```
# lsmod
```

----------

## tdyp

bon pour le diff je verrai apres... je pense avoir quelques difficultés a retrouver les 2 fichiers.

bref pour lspci va falloir que je l installe.

voici ce que me renvoit lsmod: bon je mets pas les tailles

```
modules              used by

pcmcia                 4

firmware_class     1 pcmcia

yenta_socket       4

rsrc_nonstatic      1 yenta_socket

pcmcia-core        3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

rtc                      0

e1000                 0

nfs                      0

lockd                   1 nfs

sunrpc                2 nfs,lockd

jfs                      0

raid10                0

raid1                  0

raid0                  0

dm_mirror          0

pdc_adma          0

sata_mv             0

ata_piix              0

ahci                   0

sata_qstor          0

sata_vsc            0

sata_uli              0

sata_sis             0

sata_sx4            0

sata_nv             0

sata_via            0

sata_svw           0

sata_sil24          0

sata_sil             0

sata_promise     0

libata                15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata-qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata-sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw, sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                 0

ohci1394           0

ieee1394           2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd         0

ohci_hcd           0

uhci_hcd           0

usb_storage      0

usbhid              0

ehci_hcd           0

usbcore            7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid

```

----------

## ghoti

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> voici ce que me renvoit lsmod

 

C'est le lsmod suite à genkernel, ça ?   :Shocked: 

Je croyais qu'il était tout de même plus intelligent et qu'il aurait chargé le driver exact de ton contrôleur au lieu de les charger tous !   :Sad: 

Il nous faudrait absolument le lspci ou, à défaut, les références exactes de ta carte-mère (ou plutôt de ton laptop en l'occurence)

----------

## _Seth_

pour installer le lspci, tu te chroote dans ta gentoo :

```
# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Puis tu lances l'emerge de sys-apps/pciutils (qiu installe lspci) :

```
# emerge --sync && emerge -vat pciutils
```

Une fois que c'est fini tu peux faire un petit :

```
# lspci
```

et nous mettre le résultat sur le forum  :Wink: 

Au passage si tu jetes un coup d'oeil sur la man page de lspci

```
man lspci
```

tu pourras voir qu'en utilisant lspci -v, tu peux avoir plus d'infos sur chaque composant, voir avec lspci -vv tu as encore plus d'infos (voir beaucoup trop !)  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  ouais. mais bon le probleme c est que la carte ethernet n etant pas installé je vais avoir du mal a installé lspci   :Very Happy:  . bref je vais m occuper de l ethernet apres je vais voir pour lspci.  :Embarassed:  j avais pas vu le post precedent... je fais ca tisuite!!!

----------

## tdyp

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # lspci
> ```
> ...

 

 :Confused:  ecoute jusque la je t ai trouvé bien sympas mais la je te trouve un peu vache pour moi...   :Sad:  vu tout le resultat que je dois retaper je crois que j en ai pour la soiree... y aurait pas un moyen plus simple???

un autre soucis. avec lspci je n ai pas l impression de voir le pilote utilisé pour installer un materiel. info donné (si je ne dis pas de betises) par lshw. probleme: je crois qu il est trop imposant pour ma pitite installe  :Razz: 

bref je vais me mettre au travail   :Sad:  pauvre de moi!!!

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> y aurait pas un moyen plus simple??? 

 

pour renvoyer le resultat de lspci dans un ficher (par ex lspci.txt)

on cree un fichier lspci.txt vide

```
 #toutch lspci.txt
```

on revois le resultat de lspci dans le fichier

```
# lspci > lspci.txt
```

je supose que tu poste d'un autre os qui fonctionne, donc tu recupert ce fichier

t'as plus qu'as faire un copier coller   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *galeo wrote:*   

> on cree un fichier lspci.txt vide

 

Même pas nécessaire : la redirection ">" va le créer toute seule comme une grande!  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *galeo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  #toutch lspci.txt
> ```
> ...

 

like a veurgine !

toutch by the very first time.

désolé.

touch

----------

## galeo

Ouuuuupssssssss   :Laughing: 

----------

## tdyp

 *galeo wrote:*   

> je supose que tu poste d'un autre os qui fonctionne, donc tu recupert ce fichier
> 
> t'as plus qu'as faire un copier coller  

 

ben ouais c est la tout le drame de ma vie... donc je vais faire ca a l ancienne....: a la mano  :Rolling Eyes: 

bon ca va mettre un peu de temps... donc pas de soucis..  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Embarassed:  bonjour,

mea culpa je vous ai lachement abandonné en plein depannage.

mais voila ce que j ai trouvé.

l erreur venait bien de la configuration du noyau. ou exactement je ne sais pas. mais je sais ou je faisais mes erreurs.

j ai betement utilise les imprimé d un noyau plus ancien et c est ce qui je pense m a induit en erreur. parce qu actuellement en suivant les configuration indiquees en ligne mon noyau boot bien.

donc ce soucis est desormais resolu

merci a tous.

----------

